

Incident Management at Spotify - nirvanis
http://labs.spotify.com/2013/06/04/incident-management-at-spotify/

======
quotha
I recently canceled Spotify, I had it for almost a year. They still have
problems and don't seem to care quite enough. Playback has become erratic, you
never know when a song will just stop playing.

